# looking for co2 tank cincinnati dayton area



## saulat

Looks like I am not the first but looking for probly a 10 pound co2 tank and the other equipment ie guages needle valve ect. Does anyone have one for sale? I am in Fairfield. Sorry if this is posted in the wrong area. I am fairly new and have a few other questions Ill post in the regular forum.


----------



## saulat

I would love to buy a system or tank off someone local but if I dont hear from anyone ill be hitting Sparkling Carbonics for a tank on monday and maybe a regulator. Its on glendale milford rd in cincinnati if anyone is interested.


----------

